# Ausgabe in einer Zeile



## havoc16 (16. Nov 2009)

Hi, 
da ich ein Neuling in Java bin habe ich folgendes Problem:

Hier mal der Code:


```
System.out.println("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d );
		System.out.println("und  "+ e );
		System.out.println("zusammen");
```

Das wird ja jetzt so ausgegeben:

Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus d
und  e
zusammen

Ich will das aber in eine Zeile packen das es dann so aussieht:
Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus d und e zusammen

System.out.println("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d "und" +e "zusammen"); *<--*funktioniert leider nicht???


----------



## ARadauer (16. Nov 2009)

das ln weg lassen....

alternativ: einfach richtig machen...
System.out.println("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d +"und" +e +"zusammen");


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2009)

> System.out.println("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d "und" +e "zusammen");



--> System.out.println("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d + "und" +e + "zusammen");


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2009)

gemeint ist damit 
 System.out.print("Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d );
		System.out.print("und  "+ e );
		System.out.println("zusammen");

oder bei einer Zeile wirklich zwischen jedem Element ein + setzen, wieso richtigerweise
"Die Fibzahl setzt sich aus "+ d aber dann nur <d "und"> statt <d+ "und">


----------



## havoc16 (16. Nov 2009)

Danke funktioniert :toll:


----------

